# rca mp3 player frozen



## kharth161 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi I purhased an RCA m4804r-a over the holidays as a gift for my son. It worked nicely for a couple of weeks until one day it froze on "please wait". Well, we had to wait for the battery to run out in order to turn it off. Contacted the company who told us to hit the reset which we did and it just got stuck again. Because I didn't keep the receipt I ate the cost of the player.

Now, against my better judgement I purchased another one for my son b/c he really like the simplicity of it. Charged it, set it up and transferred the songs from itunes/rca onto this player which was successful. My son went to listen and he turned it on, and guess what...frozen again. What's the chance of this happening on 2 players. Could it be something else going on in terms of my laptop transferring a virus thats destroying the player.

Help and be simple b/c I'm not very tech savy at all...


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Go here and click on the download tab.

If you're using Mp3 files, download and install "Firmware Update/Restore Utility".

If you're using iTunes AAC files, download and install "AAC Enabled Firmware Update/Restore Utility".


----------



## kharth161 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Thanks for the info, but I downloaded both and saved it with no avail. Mp3 still frozen...any other advice?

And can anyone explain why this keeps happening and to aviod it? Is it a glitch on the product or the way we are downloaded music files? I actually went back and did it again and this time it asked me connect mp3 which was already connected so when i hit close on that diallogue box it didn't do anything after that? Perhaps it didn't restore properly? I did it with the original one as well to see if it would make a difference and it didn't they are both stilll frozen

So frustrated


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I assume you already tried pressing the reset button and checked to make sure the Power/Lock Slider is not in the Lock position.

You said you "downloaded and saved" the firmware, but did you install the program and then install the firmware on the player?

Are these Mp3 files? The easiest way to transfer music is to have the player in MSC mode and use Windows Explorer to copy the files to the player like it was another hard drive.


----------



## kharth161 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I installed it b/c I was able to find the application and than I sent it to the rca player and also just open the program. When i send it it says that the program wont' be able to be viewed on the player and when I run the program it runs the program, asks me if i want to allow changes to computer and i click yes then runs through what appears to be running the program and then a dialogue box comes up asking me to connect player when its already connected. So I'm not sure whats happening.

I'm leary to purchase another one b/c it must be something that I'm doing thats causing the player to freeze. We use 2 sources for music, Itunes and Emusic (which comes w/rca player) and the itunes we use windows media player and transfer files that way and emusic you can do directly. Now I didn't have the player set on mtp b/c thats what the directions had said but if thats incorrect i can't change it now anyway b/c the players are still frozen.

Any other suggestions....and of course thanks for your help


----------

